# Just a ?



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I've always been curious as to know if anyone knows Doug Jewison from Hampden ND on this forum. He's by far the biggest trapper I know and plain and simple bleeds trapping. I've always wondered if there is people out there as dedicated as him to the sport; which I'm sure there are plenty on this site. He skins in his basement so he might be in a league of his own though. :lol:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The skinning thing sounds like me, I've got an eye bolt screwed into the ceiling in my living room so I can hang my deer up and watch TV while I skin and butcher 'em! I also keep my tanning tank right in my bedroom durring the winter so it doesn't freeze over while I tan coyotes and rabbits.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I think dedication is what sets trapping apart from the rest of the outdoor activities, like hunting or fishing. Its not just a weekend thing, you're out there checking traps everyday. Rain or shine, whether you feel like it or not. So in my opinion anybody that runs a line, big or small, has a great deal of dedication and responsibility.

I've made alot of adjustments to my life so I can trap fulltime in the winter. I work my butt off in the summer so I am able to have 5 or 6 months off in the fall/winter. I can still get away living this way since I'm a young guy, no wife/family, no truck payment, no mortgage.. etc etc. Just the bare essentials. I.E- trapping equipment lol.

Ive never skinned in the house, but I used to dry pelts in the basement. Works out pretty slick


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i skin on the back deck and dry and flesh in the attic. 
My mom likes that... you see christmas decorations, antiques, and oh... what's that? that would be my sons otter.

Quite proud :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i just converted my old wood shop to a skinning shack, its the only place that would work well that the cats cant get to cause they chewed up one of my hides one time if this happens again
:sniper: 
:sniper: 
:sniper: 
hahaha


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i skin in my basement as well its the only heated building on my property so i have to skin there havent did any tanning for probbably 20 years so i dont have to smell that any more ive gotten use to the smell of hides drying and lures that are being made when the inlaws come over though they spend most of the time outside it seems like


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

trapper_2 You can't catch'em if you don't smell like'em


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

When my wife and I lived in our apartment I use to bring my catch that was frozen in the chest freezer inside and lay them out on a card table to thaw. She was pretty cool about it until a bunch of blood got on the carpet. Thank god for Spotshot. We now have a house and the third stall garage is insulated with a LP Hot Dawg heater in it. She doesnt get how the "dumb" animals get a heated garage and her car gets to sit in a cold garage. Prioraties I guess. :lol:


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

I skin, flesh and stretch in the basement. I have skinned beaver on the kitchen floor before. It is good to have a wife that will tolerate this stuff. I don't think that i could handle training another one though!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

my wife would shoot me if i skinned a beaver on her kitchen floor


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol, made me think of my buddy, he skins/fleshes/ dries in his living room. Matter of fact he & his GF just had a baby, named him Blake Northwood (1st & middle name).

I went from a barn to a garage, thinking about a new "dedicated" furshed before next season......tired of that "trying to put 10 gallons of crap in a 5 gallon bucket" thing.

My sissy buddies don't like it when I hand 'em a beer outta the bait/lure 'fridge, they say it smells :wink: :beer: HAHA!

Smitty


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

Some people have no appreciation for the odors of trapping. I find it hard to believe that some people think a skunk stinks!! As for keeping beer in you lure/bait fridge, I can't see the problem myself. 
My wife does draw the line at shunks, mink and she will get a little fiesty when the fisher show up. I don't push it too far or she might go overboard and make do everything in the garage(no heat).


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

280IM said:


> trapper_2 You can't catch'em if you don't smell like'em


ill have to try telling the wife that next time i get sprayed by a skunk


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

it doesnt matter if someone thinks it stinks, it just when they dont understand why you want the fur $$$$$$$$$$, if you can get some money, go get it, people should be happy that you get skunks cause they are nuisance


----------

